# Espresso Machine Conundrum - Delonghi Dedica vs. Sage DuoTemp Pro



## boffy (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey folks,

First time poster! As some background, I'm in the market for a step up from my current nespresso setup.

I'm a starter coffee nerd, love the process as much as the drink. My preference (aside from black filter) is a flat white. I love that textured milk. And that's where the nespresso setup really falls to bits, I can't texture milk without a steam wand.

So for Christmas I'm going to get a new machine. I've got it down to the Delonghi Dedica EC680R (£110) or the Sage DuoTemp Pro (£299). I've a friend who has the former machine and is a fan. He likes the ability to vary the temperature. However, reviews suggest that it's steam wand is a bit too rough and ready for microfoam which is one thing I really want. So I'm willing to massively increase the budget for the Sage machine, as it seems to be great for steaming, however, while it has PID, you can't adjust the temperature, which I'm informed is a really important feature.

Would you experts suggest that going for the more expensive Sage DuoTemp is a good move, given that I won't be able to control the water temperature?

To summarise

DuoTemp - Pros: -Good steamer -PID -Quality product. Cons: -Price -Lack of temperature control

Dedica - Pros: -Cheap -Can control temperature. Cons: -Potentially poor milk steaming


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

don't buy delonghi - buy sage or classic or silva - all can steam - have a look at the machine forums on here to get good advice - ignore Which reports - delonghi is not in the forum machine lists for a reason

and welcome


----------



## boffy (Nov 27, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> don't buy delonghi - buy sage or classic or silva - all can steam - have a look at the machine forums on here to get good advice - ignore Which reports - delonghi is not in the forum machine lists for a reason
> 
> and welcome


 thanks for the quick reply. The silvia looks a bit too expensive. The Gaggia looks good but i'm concerned by all the mods that are needed! But good tip re:delonghi


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Your welcome - the Gaggia in its standard form is more than capable - have you considered buying second hand - the classic comes in 2 versions pre and post 2015 - the newer one is fine imho - but you can save yourself a lot of money buying SH - or get the sage - not sure if it will last forever - the gaggia will as all parts are available for the pre 2015 model - a SH one will cost no more than £150 - get your post count upto 5 and you can then see the for sale forum

cheers Jim


----------



## boffy (Nov 27, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Your welcome - the Gaggia in its standard form is more than capable - have you considered buying second hand - the classic comes in 2 versions pre and post 2015 - the newer one is fine imho - but you can save yourself a lot of money buying SH - or get the sage - not sure if it will last forever - the gaggia will as all parts are available for the pre 2015 model - a SH one will cost no more than £150 - get your post count upto 5 and you can then see the for sale forum
> 
> cheers Jim


Thanks Jim, good point re:SH. I think that might be a good move - would keep the wife happy! You're right the Gaggia, some good looking deals on ebay and probably ideal for my needs.

Thanks for tip re:sale forum - didn't know it existed


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I bought the delonghi to start with. I switched it on once and returned it to john lewis immediately.

Buy a second hand Gaggia Classic if you can't go for the silvia. What grinder are you pairing up with it? That is as important as the machine if not more.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

One of the reasons I plumped for my Sage DTP was the auto-purging to switch temperature from milk frothing (which it is really good at - far far better than the Gaggia Baby I used to have) back to espresso extraction.

I don't have a need to vary the temperature myself - as far as I know, the DTP provides water at the correct temperature.


----------

